# Treks advice on a bike rack for 08 Madone



## andyaa (Mar 5, 2008)

I emailed Trek about using my current bike rack with my new Madone 5.5. Thought I would share their response. I am not exactly sure what their answer means. I guess I can use it, but shouldn't?


*Thank you for your email.

Yes, this rack can be used but I can not assure you that you won't
damage your frame. We recommend racks that support the wheels instead of
the frame.


Jeff*

-----Original Message-----
Subject: TrekBikes.com FAQ - Bike rack for 08 Madone 5.5

The following question/comment was submitted from your knowledgebase
-----------------------------------------------------

From: andyaa
I have a Hollywood Roadrunner hitch rack 

http://www.hollywoodracks.com/hitch-racks/roadrunner-hitch-rack.htm

Is it safe to use this rack with my 08 Madone 5.5? Is there any chance
it would damage the carbon fiber? I know the frame shouldn;t be "clamped"
and this rack doesn't do that.

andyaa


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

I've used a similar rack before and it just rubs stickers or maybe a little paint off

it is progressive so you can stop using the rack if you decide its risky. Of course if you live on some dirt road with giant ruts and wash board or downtown Boston Mass then I wouldn't use it as it will fly all over the place. You may in fact need to use a strap


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

This is one of the best ones out there.. http://www.bikerackshops.com/TUT2.html


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The Saris Thelma is really good too. It's also much lighter than most of the other hitch racks.


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

or get a roof rack there a good investment!


----------



## JoeyBuck (Apr 2, 2008)

Glad that you started this string. 
This is my first carbon bike and am terrified that I will be getting out of my car someday and finding $3500 worth of broken plastic!
So far, I usually just break the bike down and put it in the back of the car or on to the roof rack. Of course, with the roof rack, I have to listen to the wind noise and clean the bugs off the Madone when I get to my destination.
My old Litespeed fit nicely on my now worthless bumper hitch. 
The question is, can I use the bar adapter that strattles the stem and seat post on my mountain bike on the Madone and clamp it onto the top tube clamp on my hitch and not damage the frame, seat post or stem?


----------



## habitat (Mar 30, 2008)

This is what i use the Thule Hitching Post Pro2 936xt.
https://Thule.com

[


----------



## bugleboy (Nov 20, 2001)

*I agree, Thule T2*

I have the Thule T2 and I have a madone 6.9, and a various MTB's. Paragon 29er, fuel ex 9. I work at a shop. This is one of the nicest systems we sell.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

The Hollywood Sport Rider is a reasonably priced hitch rack that supports the bike by the wheels.


----------



## JoeyBuck (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, people, it was a rough weekend. While getting ready for a weekend of fun with my month and two week old Madone, my wife drove it into the garage with the bike on top on the roof rack.
Busted fork, bent brake calipher, destroyed Yakima roof rack and damage to the Highlander mounting rack. 
I am in major morning. 
New hitch mount rack is going to be my next purchase. All I will have to worry about then is some drunk rear ending the back of the car.


----------



## cldriver (Mar 9, 2008)

JoeyBuck said:


> Glad that you started this string.
> This is my first carbon bike and am terrified that I will be getting out of my car someday and finding $3500 worth of broken plastic!


Sorry to hear that your prophecy is fulfilled. I don't suppose your wifes sorry enough to buy you a new one? Did she say "its your fault for leaving the bike on the rack!"


----------

